# Gestational Diabetes Menu!!



## Momto4monkeys

I've only been dealing with this for about 2 weeks now, and already I am getting bored with what I'm eating.
If you have GD, can you please write down what you eat on a typical day(or something you really like? I hope if we get enough replies, we'll have lots of new ideas to help us get through this!
I figure we can just write down the foods and we will each need to adjust according to our own personal portions/goals etc. :)

For me, here's what I like:

Breakfast

- 1/3 cup of oatmeal, mixed with 3 tbsp. of unsweetened apple sauce and some cinnamon.

Snack

- 1 peach

Lunch

- Spinach salad with chopped tomatoes, green pepper, cucumber, carrots and topped with some shredded cheese. 
- 1 small whole wheat tortilla filled with some spinach, tomato, shredded cheese and grilled chicken pieces.

Snack

- Some Activia yogourt. (can't remember the serving size)

Dinner

- Open-faced pulled pork sandwich (pulled pork was plain, I added some low cal/carb BBQ sauce and mixed it in. The bread was whole wheat, thinly sliced bread.
- Small side salad.

Bedtime snack

- 2 pieces of the whole wheat, thinly sliced bread, toasted and topped with some peanut butter.


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'm not going to go through my "typical day of eating" but I will share some of my favorite foods that make an appearance on my menu. Some go to foods that I really love are almond butter, cashew butter, almond milk, turkey bacon, eggs, grilled fish, and I love to make quesadillas at home! I use whole wheat tortillas and quesadilla cheese, cooked chicken or beef, add in some onion and veggies and pan fry with olive oil until cheese is melted. It is heaven.

Also one thing I love to eat: Lean ground beef browned in the skillet. Mix in cheese, veggies of your choice. Wrap in lettuce leaves like a burrito and enjoy! Super good!

Take advantage of your free foods too so you won't feel hungry all of the time. I love sugar free jello, and my dietician says anything with under 5 grams of carbs in a serving is free.

Oh, and sour cream and salsa are great freebie condiments and are good on so many different things, so I use these as often as I can.


----------



## bebbe

This is a typical day for me (insulin managed, and numbers well within limits so far):

Breakfast - omelette made with 3 eggs, mushrooms, ham and cheese and a slice of wholemeal toast with butter ad decaff coffee with splenda

Snack - small apple or greek fat free fruit yoghurt

Lunch - Cous cous or wholemeal pasta salad made with feta cheese, cherry tomatoes, olives and red onion on a bed of rocket seasoned with lemon juice

Snack - celery sticks with low fat cream cheese (satisfies my cheese craving!)

Dinner - Salmon fillet cooked en papilotte with fresh herbs and lemon, new potatoes tossed with a little butter, green beans. Sugar free jelly for desert once or twice a week

Snack - handful of cashew nuts or another fat free/sugar free yoghurt


----------



## Angeltk42

Typical day -

Breakfast - Rye toast with peanut butter and a small cup of 2% milk
OR (if it is the weekend)

2 Eggs w/cheese on two pieces of toast (no Milk)

Snack
String cheese and a few grapes/small apple

Lunch - Sandwich Turkey, Cheese and light mayo; Baked chips (2/3 of a serving) and a few grapes/small apple (depending what is in the house)

Snack
Small apple 

Dinner - cheeseburger pattie NO bread; 1 serving of fries (or less depending on calories) and veggie; sugar free pudding 
OR
Chicken; Serving of mashed potatoes, Veggie, sugar free pudding or Jello 
OR
Serving of Mac and Cheese, Hot dogs and a veggie apple or pudding depending on mood.


Gosh my eating is boring too!! :( 

Breakfast and lunch are pretty redundant but that is because of my schedule and its super hard for me to eat breakfast and Lunch bc of time constraints. 
I try to mix it up on dinner because I have more time and can have more variety. my goal is for meat veggie, carbs for dinner every night. Doesn't always work that way but I try. Sugars have been pretty good so I can't really complain. But i do take 2.5mg of Glyburide with breakfast every day.


----------



## NinaAutumn

I'm lucky, my OH is the cook. I get 

Veggie bean chilli with brown rice or quinoa
Mexican bean tostadas on whole grain wraps
Baked sweet potato with homemade avocado, sweetcorn, blackbean salsa

Rye toast with cottage cheese and chopped smoked salmon for breakie
Or eggs scrambled with half a slice of rye toast

Natural yog

Beans and lentils do wonders for my blood sugar. The dietician thinks I went undiagnosed so long because I eat so many of them.


----------



## Butterball Ma

2 slices whole wheat toast with butter and string cheese.

String cheese, 4 oz apple slices

2 cups raw veggies in a salad with 2 oz chicken. 42 g of toasted wheat thin crackers. 1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce.

Granola bar and string cheese or 1 oz almonds.

5 oz chicken/pork/beef. 1 cup green beans, 6 oz corn. My dinner is huge and my score is always in the 90s, wish I could eat like that all day, lol. I starve in the morning.

1/2 cup ice cream with 2 tbsp peanut butter or 2 cups popcorn and 1 oz almonds.


----------



## Hopeful1479

Hi there!! I have been on the GD food kick now for 3+ weeks and here is what I have found I can deal with...

Breakfast- Eggwhilte sandwich on a whole grain english muffin with american cheese. Yogurt with granola and fruit. Bowl of Special K with 1% milk. Whole grain toast with peanut butter and sugar free jelly...

Lunch - Grilled chicken salad with the usual toppings and light italian dressings. Peanut butter and sugar free jelly sandwich. Cooked deli ham rolled with a piece of american cheese (usually 4 or 5). 94% fat free string cheese, a cup of sugar free chocolate pudding or jello. Nature valley granola bars or thier new protein bars which are really good.

Snacks - Granola bars, healthy choice frozen yogurt ice cream cups, apples, Kashi cookies, string cheese, celery with cream cheese or peanut butter, apples with peanut butter. 

Dinner - Grilled or baked chicken, boneless pork chops, steak, lettuce rolled tacos, any kind of green fresh veggies, steamed or grilled. Baked or mashed potato. Dreamfield whole grain pasta (1 cup cooked) with butter or sauce.

My sister was gestational with all 3 of her kids and she gave me her recipe book and I met with a dietician who gave me a lot of ideas as well. My numbers are always below the range, my doctor thinks I am a role model diabetic!! I hope this gave you some ideas!!


----------

